# Bagels



## jennyk22 (Jul 3, 2010)

Are all bagels bad? Or just certain kinds? I eat a bagel every morning and it only sometimes bothers me. I just switched from white to honey wheat.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

If you need the soluble fiber, good.If you react badly to resistant starch, bad.No food is universally good or bad. Depends on what parts of the food help or hurt you.Many IBSers have other triggers so food may not be the only issue and if you are fine most of the time they probably aren't a trigger for you.


----------

